# Looking for extra work for Second truck Chicago, IL



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking for some more work to fill a route for a second truck. The truck is a F250SD with 8' Western Ultra mount and tailgate salt spreader. I am near O'hare airport just outside of Chicago. Let me know if you have anything and an hourly rate. Over 15 years of commercial plowing and insured!

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Joe7270 (Sep 20, 2012)

Brian

My companny is hiring dependable subs. I would have work to fill up a route for you.
We are hiring subs within the O'Hare and close by suburbs.

Please give me a call

847-456-4849


----------

